# 185er Scheibe in LSD-Rahmen hinten möglich?



## Brägel (29. Juli 2003)

Weiß jemand ob das geht. Bei meinem Storck sieht es sehr knapp aus. Ach ja und bekomme ich z.B. einen Fat Albert in das LSD?


----------



## AnthonyXIV (7. August 2003)

Hallo Brägel, 

bei sämtlichen LSD Modellen läßt sich baubedingt "nur" eine 160er Scheibe fahren. Funktionsmäßig ist aber eine größere Scheibe vorne viel sinnvoller. 

Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brägel (8. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von AnthonyXIV _
> *Hallo Brägel,
> 
> bei sämtlichen LSD Modellen läßt sich baubedingt "nur" eine 160er Scheibe fahren. Funktionsmäßig ist aber eine größere Scheibe vorne viel sinnvoller.
> ...




ist schon klar. Vorne würde ich ja auch ne 205er wollen. Ich hab jetzt hinten 165 und damit Hitzeprobleme.  

Ich tendiere aber sowieso zu mehr Federweg.


----------

